# Breeding pair American guinea hogs



## 62flint (Apr 29, 2007)

I recently got this pair of hogs from a friend. Getting to bad in health to take care of them. 
I told him I would take them before I looked at them. (Trying to do him a favor since he really couldn't take care of them any more.) 
Turns out the sow is likely bred (4-6) weeks 
And the boar is intact. 
Neither is ideal sausage. 
So if any one wants to get started in hogs I got a deal. They are gentle and easy to handle, trained to a electric fence 
200.00 obo for the pair


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

62flint said:


> I recently got this pair of hogs from a friend. Getting to bad in health to take care of them.
> I told him I would take them before I looked at them. (Trying to do him a favor since he really couldn't take care of them any more.)
> Turns out the sow is likely bred (4-6) weeks
> And the boar is intact.
> ...


 Too far away for me, but they are really good hogs, hope someone grabs them up.


----------



## 62flint (Apr 29, 2007)

Well, seems my daughter has grown fond of the sow. The boar come running to her when he hears the 4 wheeler so,,,,,,,
looks like I got guinea hogs lest for the foreseeable future...


----------



## Bob Johnsun (May 21, 2017)

62flint said:


> I recently got this pair of hogs from a friend. Getting to bad in health to take care of them.
> I told him I would take them before I looked at them. (Trying to do him a favor since he really couldn't take care of them any more.)
> Turns out the sow is likely bred (4-6) weeks
> And the boar is intact.
> ...


Yep you got about 10 Or 15 gallons of lard right there . What meat that's on them is really good . I'd keep them just for the fat to add to my deer sausage .


----------



## 62flint (Apr 29, 2007)

made sausage out of the boar,,,,, actually is good, 
waiting on the sow to drop a litter


----------



## Bob Johnsun (May 21, 2017)

62flint said:


> made sausage out of the boar,,,,, actually is good,
> waiting on the sow to drop a litter


They are super good and if you render some of the fat in a crock pot stranded and use that for your biscuits it's like the best biscuits I've ever had makes them so light and fluffy I just recently learned this I'm impressed .


----------

